# WoW Server Change



## ju5t1n (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to know how to create or where to download a program that will allow me to switch between wow server without changing the realmlist.wtf everytime. Is this possible, or is my search jsut a lsot cause?


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Create a new install in a different directory? I'm not sure why you'd be swapping between say, the US servers and the EU servers.


----------



## ju5t1n (Sep 8, 2007)

i wanted to avoid installing it in another directory because i have limit hard disk space. The reason i want to swap servers is because i also play on a private server and it is an inconvenience to edit the realmlist.wtf.


----------



## ju5t1n (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't Worry, I've solve the issue.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Private servers are a no-no so, I can't help you there. WoW takes about 12 gig, which isn't a lot nowadays anyway.


----------



## xhelloworld (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know if your problem-solver was temporary or of static nature, however I would like to announce that I'm releasing a WoW server changer in a couple of days. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## Woodham (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Squidboy, and while there are downloads available of programs out there i would be careful.
1) Warden - I'm not sure if it is searching for programs that switch .wtf but if it is, garunteed itll find you
2) DO NOT under any circumstances ask or mention private servers in game as you can be reported for it, and it is a bannable offense

so like I said don't and if you do becareful, theres no reason to get banned for wanting to play around.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Im curious so I must ask. Private servers,,how do they exist, and what is the point are people trying to avoid paying a monthly fee? I dont really see the point as I play now just to do 25man raids, anything else like leveling up by yourself on a private server seems pretty damn pointless.


----------



## Woodham (Jun 13, 2008)

*How do Private Servers Exist:*

Various programmers are working on their own time to create copies of WoW servers, most simply because they find it interesting and use it to suppliment/build on their current knowledge. BLizzard cant really do anything as it does nothing to change the program they created, and technically the files can be used with other programs that are open source.

Alot of WoW is Client Based, so all they do is create MySql databases that transmit data to your client. So it is exactly like connecting to a WoW retail server, the only thing changed is the .wtf file (name deleted for obvious reasons, as i dont want to be implecated with helping people play on private servers XP) and it connects to the new user created server.

A reason alot of retail users play with private servers is because they can obtain <GM> Powers, and basically just mess around. Blizzard really doesn't feel the need to prosecute anyone who does this, unless they start talking about it in retail.

The People who blizzard does prosecute are those who try to use the financial gain. They have, and will take these people to court.

*Why Do People Do this?*
I would say there are 2 Categories
1) The Regular player who wants to play around. ( as explained above, you can obtain <GM> powers of flight, invincibility, Max level command, etc...
2) People who are trying to get it free..... THIS IS THE SAME AS MUSIC PIRACY, you are stealing from a company when you use a program they create for free, but i guess thats just my opinion. Hope this all answers your question.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

Very much so thank you


----------

